# Hunting



## Somethinginteresting (28 Aug 2017)

Hello,
For armored nvm/officers and infantry ncm/officers, is hunting encouraged if living on base?  Do you still need to get deer tags or is it open season haha   ^-^
I know this may be a silly question but I am just trying to see what the attitude is like about this on bases.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Aug 2017)

Any hunting you do as a military member is subject to ALL the same rules as anyone else. Some bases allow some hunting under very restrictive circumstances for access.


----------



## Loachman (28 Aug 2017)

They even let members of other occupations hunt on those bases as well.

And its "Armo*u*red". Welcome to Canada.


----------



## EdisonMar (19 Oct 2017)

That's interesting. I was under the impression that it was almost encouraged.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Oct 2017)

Why would it be encouraged?  I don't think that you have a very good understanding of the Canadian military.

Even on the bases that are open may be occasionally accessible for hunting, being military does not give you an advantage in getting tags for those particular areas.  As an example, in Alberta, two bases - Suffield and Wainwright - (and actually, there are not many Canadian bases large enough and non-urban enough for hunting) are listed by the Alberta government for specific tags - DND has no input in who gets tags.  Besides the usual hunting regulations, hunters lucky enough to get tags in the draw have to abide by other rules to hunt on the bases.

http://www.albertaregulations.ca/pdfs/hunt-draws/Elk-Draws.pdf  (find the dates and additional regs for Suffield farther down the document)

http://www.albertaregulations.ca/pdfs/hunt-draws/Deer-Draws.pdf   (find the dates and additional regs for Wainwright farther down the document)


----------



## Halifax Tar (19 Oct 2017)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Why would it be encouraged?  I don't think that you have a very good understanding of the Canadian military.
> 
> Even on the bases that are open may be occasionally accessible for hunting, being military does not give you an advantage in getting tags for those particular areas.  As an example, two bases in Alberta, Suffield and Wainwright, (and actually, there are not many Canadian bases large enough and non-urban enough for hunting) are listed by the Alberta government for specific tags - DND has no input in who gets tags.  Besides the usual hunting regulations, hunters lucky enough to get tags in the draw have to abide by other rules to hunt on the bases.
> 
> ...



CFB Borden's training area can be hunted and they have a trout pond.


----------

